# your favorite foods for Christmas



## slobee (Dec 21, 2014)

What are some of your favorite foods to serve or eat during the holidays?  Especially gluten free & low sugar desserts?  

Have you ever served a one dish meal + desserts of course?  After 55 years of preparing meals at Christmas I'm tired of being in the kitchen for hours or days.  I'm sure others can relate to that.  Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2014)

As I'm gluten intolerant I have to follow a fairly gluten free diet..

I find these sites quite helpful..

http://www.vickery.tv/phil-vickerys-recipes/gluten-free


http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/collections/gluten-free_christmas_recipes


----------



## slobee (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the site info. I have a pizza crust in the oven now made from almond flour & ground flax.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's some links on gluten-free.

http://energytimes.com/pages/feature...lutenfree.html


http://energytimes.com/pages/departm...oking1212.html


http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1113/gluten.html


http://www.healthyfellow.com/899/going-gluten-free/


http://www.energytimes.com/pages/fea...01/gluten.html


----------



## slobee (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you very much for the great info.


----------

